# Suggestions for language school in China to learn Mandarin



## fenixsan (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to move to China for approximately 6 months to study Mandarin. I'm looking for suggestions of places to try. I'm hoping to find somewhere in a city/town that is not very westernised and speak predominately Mandarin so I can avoid spending too much time with other expats and be completely immersed in the language. The Keats Language school in Kunming has a 16 week package for 4000rmb which seems like very good value but unfortunately they're not accepting anymore students until September and I was hoping to start well before then. I tried looking into schools in Beijing for a comparison and they were up to 4 or 5 times this amount. Can anyone please give me some recomendations for reasonably priced places around China that I can contact?

Fenix


----------

